# Inverted blower and tractor size for residential drives



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all, this question is for the blowing guys- what kind of setup is best in terms of tractor size and blower width? I have an idea of how to use the tractor in the summer, just wondering what kind of investment it would take in the tractor and blower to set one up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think this is the cat's ass for inverted snow blowers.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

We're running a New Holland TL100A Deluxe and a John Deere 5101E. Both have Normand 92-280 Inverted Blowers. The John Deere is a new addition for us this year. The New Holland is going on its 3rd season this year. I really like the New Holland, and the Normand blower rocks!


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

We run 4720 & 4066R John Deere tractors with 82" inverted blowers. They seem to hand the 82 fine. We also run 92" inverted blowers on 5000 and 6000 series John Deere tractors. I guess it would depend on what your off season use is for the tractor.


----------



## s_aloisio (Jan 30, 2014)

We run an L6060 with an 82" normand blower and a MX110 with a 92" Shoule. The L6060 is faster and easier in the driveways but much slower on the road.

If you have alot of distance between your accounts I would go with a bigger tractor with better road speed. If your accounts are fairly close together I would recommend the 60HP hydrostatic class of tractors. Much easier for new operators and alot cheaper to purchase. 

Another advantage of the hydrostatic tractors is you can set the engine RPM independent of travel speed, like a skid steer) I have many driveways that are wide but very short and on my 110 I am always operating at an idle or having to change into a lower range IF I need more at the PTO.

If buying new Regen cycles become an issue as well, with the hydrostatic tractors you can just set the RPM in the regen range and let it do its thing while you work.


----------

